# Decatur, GA: ID 28174, 1.5yr, B&T, Male, nice!



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Yet another pretty boy looking for a new home, any takers? 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14750617

ID - 28174

This dog is a very nice young male German Shepherd. He is about 1.5 years old. He is one of 9 German Shepherds that we currently have at the shelter. If you are looking to adopt or rescue a German Shepherd please come to the shelter to meet some of these guys and gals. You can see many of our Shepherds in the video. Intake date: 9/19/2009 Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.


Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are currently 9 German Shepherds at DeKalb Animal Services. This is almost enough to outfit an entire police department with dogs! They are all in need of adoption or rescue. We have a video and group photos listed below, as well as Petfinder links and photos for each dog. Many but not all of the Shepherds are listed in the group photo and are in the video. Please let me know if your rescue group can take in any of these dogs. Please forward on to anyone you know who may like to help. Contact me ASAP if you are interested in adopting or rescuing any of these dogs. 

You Tube video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhT6eAjB2to 

Jamie Martinez 
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator 
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement 
845 Camp Road 
Decatur, Georgia 30032 
main: (404) 294-2996 
direct: (404) 294-2165 
fax: (404) 294-2947 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump for another of the Decatur boys. When I heard from Jamie he said all of the sheps were available, as far as I know only the sable boy had interest.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

This guy is still at the shelter, and they had two more GSD's come in today...sigh No pictures yet, but a male around 6 months who seems almost feral and another older adult female. Will make new posts for them when pictures and info are available. They were so new they didn't even have cage cards yet.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This boy is still there - Jamie said he is sweet. She thinks he is getting no interest because he didn't photograph well.


Here is the update from my conversation with Jamie on the 10 shepherds in the original email.

First of all, I just spoke with Jamie at the shelter. Someone, in their infinite wisdom, changed this email when they cross posted to say that the local police department is the one that dumped these dogs. Also, someone started an email chain saying that these dogs were going to be euthanized last night.


Jamie is now under water with angry emails and phone calls from people. She is not getting her real messages about saving these guys due to all the angry emails. So, I know someone probably thought they were helping, but it is really hindering the efforts of Jamie to help these dogs.

Anyway – regarding these 10 (there are actually 10 listed)

Five are safe, five still need help.

ID 27474 B&T female – still there, estimated at 4 years of age
ID 27949 white female with choppy coat
ID 28318 Young sable male – adopted from shelter
ID 27748 White male (mix) – somewhat skittish
ID 28346 White male (Smoke) – Echo committed
ID 28158 Black female pup – adopted from shelter
ID 28019 B&T female – est. at 5 still there
ID 28187 Male with injured foot – pulled by Molly at Southern Cross, left shelter today
ID 28174 Young male – Jamie said he is SO sweet, no interest, she thinks only because he didn’t photograph well
ID 28069 White female – 2 yr. HW+ Echo committed


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Mr. Camera shy...I bet he is a really pretty boy...just stressed with his surroundings.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Weather permitting, I'll be back out at the shelter mid-week. If this guy is still there, I will try to get him out and doing something other than laying down.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Decatur, GA: ID 28174, 1.5yr, B&T, Male, nice!*

bump
Keeping fingers crossed that they all get help and into better situations asap!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this boy and the other ones there.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This dog is being adopted locally - good application according to Jamie.

All 10 in the original email are safe.


----------

